# News Flash(maybe)



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

AP: McDonald's Corporation today announce the introduction of their newest sandwich. The Genuine Philly Cheese Steak.

Reuters: Chaos reigned today in Philadelphia as an outraged populace took to the streets in a rampage unseen in this city since before the First Continental Congress. Irate citizens throughout the "City of Brotherly Love" joined together to burn to the ground, all Mc donald outlets featuring a SO-CALLED philly cheesesteak sandwich. Philly's world famous Mummer String Bands Played "Hot time in the Old Town Tonight" as dedicated Firefighters tossed cans of gasoline in to the already blazing infernoes. In a ceremony at City Hall, Steak Pioneers, and long time rivals, Pat and Geno, became blood brothers. In a statement for the cameras, Pat said "We're not just competiters, I actually hate this guy and his whole family, but today we are brothers."
Said Geno " On any other given day, I wouldn't spit in that guys face if his head was on fire, but because of those guys (McDonalds).. Hey ! What ya gonna do?!"
Mayor Martin O'Malley Of Baltimore and Governor Bob Erlich of Maryland issued this joint statement:
"The Citizens of Maryland send our support to the citizens of Philadelphia. Having endured the insult of McDonald's Maryland Crab Cake, we understand, commiserate, and encourage Philadelphians in their quest. Our heart and our prayers are with you this day."
A meeting of the Southern Mayors Association Produced this quote. "We gonna be talkin' 'bout that d*mn Mac Rib, too!"   :lol:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice, I look forward to them entering the gourmet food category perhaps a nice McTournedo....


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

An "honest to God" item in this mornings business section(Baltimore Sun with an AP byline) concerned Mickey D's attempt to jump on the Low Carb bandwagon with a posters and brochures featuring a Big Mac sans sauce and buns for a drop in carbs from 50 grams to 7 grams.
"We are trying to _educate_ our customers that the foods they love at McDonald's can fit into the diet they're on"(italics, mine)
Perhaps, if they didn't _love_ Big Macs so much, they wouldn't be *on* a diet.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

>>the foods they love at McDonald's <<

I'm not sure I would put a BigMac, sans sauce and buns, into this category 

Gilbear, I spent Christmas in Baltimore. My sister lives in Homeland.


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

While you were in town, did you get to visit "Hon-ville", otherwise known as Hampden, for the Christmas Light Show Extravaganza?
Shame to have missed it. If you didn't go, put it on your list as a must see for next year.


----------

